# i pod flea



## wasabi (Aug 28, 2005)

http://gprime.net/video.php/ipodflea


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 28, 2005)

Oh my gosh, I have to get one of those!     That was hilarious!  Thanks Wasabi!!

 Barbara


----------



## middie (Aug 28, 2005)

oh no not another do-dad for the idiot to waste money on lol


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 28, 2005)

But at least he would build up some muscle lugging those accessories around!

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite (Aug 29, 2005)

Stop The Presses,I have a Flea Bite, I'm Sueing. 10,000 shares in I-Pod should settle it.


----------

